# Looking for Legend Lures or Darting R Crankbaits



## Crankbait

Last year I bought a couple of crankbaits called Legend Lures at Fisherman's Quarters in Dayton. They have been unable to get any more and I was wondering if anyone might have heard of them or know the guy who makes them. They're very similar to the old Darting R.


----------



## Rick L

ya what might you want a plow or a pearch bait


----------



## Fish G3

The Tige R's down there at fisherman's are probably your best bet. They should have a few down there now.


----------



## CHRISH

iF YOU HAVENT TRIED THE TIGE"R HANDMADE BALSA CRANKBAIT, PLEASE DO YOURSELF A FAVOR...IT IS AS GOOD AS IT GETS LOCATED AT FISHERMANS HEADQUARTERS IN DAYTON 937-222-2224 IF THERE IS A SPECIAL COLOR YOU WANT, THAT YOU DONT SEE IN THE STORE, JACK WILL CUSTOM COLOR ANYTHING YOU WANT TO YOUR SPECS


----------



## Ronb

I have a growing collection of Tige-R crankbaits. The Tige-R's are great crankbaits and the guy that makes them Jack Dyer is a true craftsman. He will go out of his way to make sure you are happy with his work. I have even swam to get one back that I hung up on the rocks.

They are a little more expensive than mass produced crankbaits but, in most mass produced crankbaits you might have buy 4 or 5 to get one that runs well and is productive. Every one of the Tige-R's that I have bought ran perfectly out of the box, looks fantastic...and catches fish! 

I bought two last week and have two more ordered from Fisherman's Quarters. I will post a picture of the two I bought last week if I can


----------



## Doris Miller

Crankbait said:


> Last year I bought a couple of crankbaits called Legend Lures at Fisherman's Quarters in Dayton. They have been unable to get any more and I was wondering if anyone might have heard of them or know the guy who makes them. They're very similar to the old Darting R.


My Fiance John Hott is making the Darting R Replica...spot on. His number is (937) 269-9345


----------



## fishin red

How much is he asking for them, and what colors does he have? i'm a friend of crankbait who does not get on this sight anymore.


----------



## Doris Miller

fishin red said:


> How much is he asking for them, and what colors does he have? i'm a friend of crankbait who does not get on this sight anymore.


Fishin Red John said you was free to call or text him and he could send you pics & prices his cell number is 937-269-9345 Thank you


----------

